# Bikepacking "Style" ??



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

My view of bikepacking, never having done it, is that I would ride to someplace, drop my gear, ride some singletrack, camp out, pack up, and ride home or to the next destination.

How many people do this?

...or do most people just keep moving and always have all their stuff with them?

The minor dilemma of securing my stuff while I'm out riding is not a sticking point for me, but it is. I feel like I would want a chainmail net to lock my loaded BOB trailer to a tree, even though I've mostly met really nice/thoughtful/conscientious/honest people when camping.

-F


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

Depends on the trip, obviously, but I think most keep moving with all their stuff. I did a couple rides where I left my stuff someplace, both with a trailer coincidentally. Both times I (or we) camped in the same place 2 nights in a row. Completely tore down camp and hit stuff in the brush, though.

Pacsafe 140L backpack & bag protector | Pacsafe

I have thought about buying one of these, just don't think I'd use it enough.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

Find your style based on bike you have and what you like to do.
Come to do Lower Sunshine Coast route. Single track, you talking about, is between your campsites.  Isn't that cool?






I like routes like this and possibly loops. No trailer.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

You can do anything you want. There aren't any rules. Traveling continuously is fun, but so is getting to a sweet backcountry spot, basecamping and exploring on an unladen bike. It's all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

Man I have been living on bike since 2004 just travelling all over Europe, North Africa and Asia. The fun for me is the lifestyle and just picking a direction and heading that way, had some days where I travel 100 miles one direction only to turn around the next day.

I do not ride when I get to a location after I have set up camp. My norm is to scout the area directly around my site first for animal traffic, foods, tea, water. Need to see what I can take from that location during my scout, just before I go out after I set up camp I will set me up a small safe fire that allows me to leave a pot of chaga so when I get back it will be ready but also if someone comes by they will see that I have not gone for long either.

I do stay within eye shot of my camp site, or at the least the area that someone would approach the site from.

Then I have other sites in Europe that I will head to certain parts of the year that is more secure, like a known farmers barn I will rent out for a week or two. I do this because at these locations I am either metal detecting or panning known gold in that area.

Another site I will visit will be a real camp site, I always go for smaller ones just outside of major cities that fenced in and has personnel working there 24/7. These sites I normally hit up like now because I need to refit or repair some gear, order bike or trailer parts at a local shop, get some new clothing, throw away some old stuff, wash everything and do some serious care to my rig because that is my main lifeline to this lifestyle. But also I do my best to pick a place that has wifi, like now. At night I can sit in my tent surf the net and have me a soda or 2. Been like 11 months since I had a soda, I feel all big city right now. LOL

The winter months lately I must remain careful in Europe because I am alone in winter, and the current illegal immigration issues are killer. They are doing their best to get north to a more friend country than where they came from, yet the police and military are increasing their Operations and tactics just as much. No matter how you look at it I am still an American, and have run into issues with people who want to leave behind their violent country, only to make a poor attempt at being aggressive with the first American they meet in the bush. Only happened a few times and did not work out well in their favour. 

Then several times I have shocked cops who are out looking around the bush for illegal migrants. I speak several languages fluently but you can still hear in my dialect that I am American. Normally go through the whole legal status visa stuff, which is not an issue, sometimes they feel the need to remind me that Wild Camping is not legal depending on where I am at, but they never have pressed that issue, they just want to know why I am doing it, then they want to hear more. We normally trade holiday location advice. I also have the phone numbers to several Supervising Officers who ask me to give them a shout if I ever see something odd. Only happened two times, and I just sent a text message to that officer with full details from my sat phone. Sure not going to call, cost too much money on a sat phone, but both times they called me back, once it was nothing to serious, the other time they told me that no matter what I am doing to get out of there and they would call me back when everything was so I could get my gear. Lucky for me I was only passing through looking for a good camping site. 

All that said, when it comes down to it, this is your camping trip you need to create that will best suit your lifestyle so that you can have the most fun. Something I see with those people who take trips but have what they would call a normal life is that they OVER PACK.

If you are not going to live out there, then chances are if it is your first time going out then half that stuff you do not need. If you are still in the planning stages and doing some shopping, do not go all out buying the best of the best gear, because you may not like it at all. Me I knew I would like it, I retired from the Army, almost made it home too back to Texas. Flew all the way into the States and was waiting for my flight home, 20 years Army and last 12 years Special Forces, something just did not feel right, got on the next thing out of country and been doing this since then.

I had many years experience in the bush leading up to my career and certainly during my career, so when I started this lifestyle I still did not start off with the best gear. Heck my bike was already 10 years old and in house hold goods in Germany waiting to be shipped out. I was lucky and got in contact with my old commander who was able to get me my bike and some of my old gear.

I started bare bones, first 5 years I would say I did not really make any pricey investments in great gear either, had the same bike up until just a couple years ago when I upgraded to a Moonlander. Slowly been buying some really good gear.

I like to buy most things with the mid set that this will be the last one of this item for a very long time. If you do not want it to get stolen, destroyed or lost then do not buy it or do not take it. I am cheap man, I only get around 3700 bucks a month for the rest of my life, sure do not like spending it when I do not need to.

So I hope my answer helps you understand certain aspects about doing this, even if you are only going for a couple days much of this can apply to the happiness of your trip.

Last thing I have to say, if you are going with someone, then either you all are on the same page or your not. Who cares about their reason for being there, it is your reason that is most important and you want to enjoy you trip. Winter I am alone, summer I am with 30 other riders for 2 months at the same locations, only because our agendas and likes happen to be the same that time of year. Tried a few times other peoples agenda, it is no fun, and it needs to be 100%, so much fun that on your ride out of the bush you are already planing your next trip.

Stay Safe and Have Fun,


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Surly29 said:


> ...
> 
> Pacsafe 140L backpack & bag protector | Pacsafe
> 
> I have thought about buying one of these, just don't think I'd use it enough.


Exactly.



Zoran said:


> Find your style based on bike you have and what you like to do.
> Come to do Lower Sunshine Coast route. Single track, you talking about, is between your campsites.  Isn't that cool?
> 
> 
> ...


I could ride that stuff allll day!
My bike isn't well-suited to packing, but not impossible. Trailer would seem to be easier. I would make a loop to retrieve the trailer. 



Smithhammer said:


> You can do anything you want. There aren't any rules. Traveling continuously is fun, but so is getting to a sweet backcountry spot, basecamping and exploring on an unladen bike. It's all good. :thumbsup:


+1 on the "unladen" part.

Thanks all!
More, please.

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Ivan67 said:


> Man I have been living on bike since 2004 ...


That is, at once, both scary and encouraging. My trips would be shorter, for sure, but most stories I've heard like yours have been 99% positive. Thanks for the encouraging words. Enjoy your time out there.

-F


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Speaking of "bikepacking style" there is one thing that seems to have become common that cracks me up to no end - the practice of hanging your metal cup off of your seat bag where it will flop around the whole time you are riding off road. Look around at ride reports on the various bikepacking websites and you see this everywhere. Why do people do this?

Imo, this is the bikepacking equivalent of people who go to REI before their first backpacking trip and buy a bunch of "accessory carabiners" to hang all sorts of crap off their backpack while they hike. Few things say "rookie backcountry traveler" to me like having random stuff hanging off of your kit, and I can't think of any reason why you can't pack your cup _inside_ your bag and fill it with stuff so there is not dead space. Keeping your shite tight and contained earns you style points imo.

Ok, my semi-tongue-in-cheek Sunday morning rant is over.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

My campsite got robbed while I was out riding an "unladen" loop. I was at Nickerson State Park on Cape Cod in Massachusetts, USA last October. Sadly, it really shook me up.

Cape Cod is famous for its heroin epidemic. I think it was likely a homeless junkie. The thief stole all my food and kitchen stuff, all my toiletries, and all my beer. They left a tablet, tent, sleeping bag & clothing. I thought they could pawn the tablet for a "hit."

I will likely carry everything with me at all times in the future. Although that lock net looks cool...

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

Smithhammer said:


> Speaking of "bikepacking style" there is one thing that seems to have become common that cracks me up to no end - the practice of hanging your metal cup off of your seat bag where it will flop around the whole time you are riding off road. Look around at ride reports on the various bikepacking websites and you see this everywhere. Why do people do this?
> 
> Imo, this is the bikepacking equivalent of people who go to REI before their first backpacking trip and buy a bunch of "accessory carabiners" to hang all sorts of crap off their backpack while they hike. Few things say "rookie backcountry traveler" to me like having random stuff hanging off of your kit, and I can't think of any reason why you can't pack your cup _inside_ your bag and fill it with stuff so there is not dead space. Keeping your shite tight and contained earns you style points imo.
> 
> Ok, my semi-tongue-in-cheek Sunday morning rant is over.


I have never seen that before, but I know the type. Like the frame bag fashion for fatbikes a few years ago.

Currently what I have been seeing in Europe is not helmet. Before about 70% of the people on the road had them on then 99% of the people on the trails had them on.

Just since the start of this past summer almost no one but the teams are riding offroad with helmets and on the street is very few.

I got me a new helmet at the start of summer and I was down in Italy for summer where we normally camp up at. I road into town and I must had been looking a little to hard at this road biker chick because she came over all sorts of friendly. First thing I said was you should wear a helmet, yeah just sort of fell out and I did not get any date out of it.

She was not happy to hear that. An hour later I am going down the road and this lady is laying in the street, nice road bike destroyed and she was not looking so well anymore.

Shocking though, the driver had stopped. I even said something to the driver about stopping after the EMS picked her up. I told the driver I was shocked they stopped, right away he said the women had no head protection on so nothing will happen to him because it was her fault on a technicality. LOL

So the current fashion is being an idiot here.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

connolm said:


> My campsite got robbed while I was out riding an "unladen" loop. I was at Nickerson State Park on Cape Cod in Massachusetts, USA last October. Sadly, it really shook me up.
> 
> Cape Cod is famous for its heroin epidemic. I think it was likely a homeless junkie. The thief stole all my food and kitchen stuff, all my toiletries, and all my beer. They left a tablet, tent, sleeping bag & clothing. I thought they could pawn the tablet for a "hit."
> 
> ...


I know there's always that chance. I like to think chances are really low that it could happen to you twice.
Did you have your stuff all packed, or was everything out/set up? We often do trips where we drive in, pitch camp, and go ride all day. Never had a problem, but we usu. camp in controlled access designated campgrounds.

-F


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

*Yes!*



Smithhammer said:


> Speaking of "bikepacking style" there is one thing that seems to have become common that cracks me up to no end - the practice of hanging your metal cup off of your seat bag where it will flop around the whole time you are riding off road. Look around at ride reports on the various bikepacking websites and you see this everywhere. Why do people do this?
> 
> Imo, this is the bikepacking equivalent of people who go to REI before their first backpacking trip and buy a bunch of "accessory carabiners" to hang all sorts of crap off their backpack while they hike. Few things say "rookie backcountry traveler" to me like having random stuff hanging off of your kit, and I can't think of any reason why you can't pack your cup _inside_ your bag and fill it with stuff so there is not dead space. Keeping your shite tight and contained earns you style points imo.
> 
> Ok, my semi-tongue-in-cheek Sunday morning rant is over.


Notice that a lot also. F'n funny! I don't get it - at all. Stoopid glam packing.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

What I have learned is to keep moving while you can. If you can keep pedaling, keep moving.

As for gear. All battened down as tight as possible. Nothing pisses you off more than getting somewhere, looking for an item and realizing that it is laying on the trail waaay back.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

seedub said:


> ... glam packing.


:lol:
Awesome!

-F


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> Speaking of "bikepacking style" there is one thing that seems to have become common that cracks me up to no end - the practice of hanging your metal cup off of your seat bag where it will flop around the whole time you are riding off road. Look around at ride reports on the various bikepacking websites and you see this everywhere. Why do people do this?
> 
> Imo, this is the bikepacking equivalent of people who go to REI before their first backpacking trip and buy a bunch of "accessory carabiners" to hang all sorts of crap off their backpack while they hike. Few things say "rookie backcountry traveler" to me like having random stuff hanging off of your kit, and I can't think of any reason why you can't pack your cup _inside_ your bag and fill it with stuff so there is not dead space. Keeping your shite tight and contained earns you style points imo.
> 
> Ok, my semi-tongue-in-cheek Sunday morning rant is over.


 Ever ride in bear country? The idea is to make a little noise as to not surprise the king of the food chain as you come around the corner. Same with a small bear bell on the handle bars. Seem to work when we had external frame packs going over the CO continental divide. Walking through some berry patches, came across a steaming pile of bear scat, mid july afternoon. Food for thought. And sobering.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

leeboh said:


> Ever ride in bear country? The idea is to make a little noise as to not surprise the king of the food chain as you come around the corner. Same with a small bear bell on the handle bars. Seem to work when we had external frame packs going over the CO continental divide. Walking through some berry patches, came across a steaming pile of bear scat, mid july afternoon. Food for thought. And sobering.


Basically _all_ of my riding is in bear country, and a fair bit of it in grizzly country (I live just outside Yellowstone/Grand Teton National Parks). I was also a full-time expedition instructor for over a decade, much of it in coastal Alaska. I'm thoroughly familiar with proper protocols and best practices in serious bear country.

With that out of the way, the notion that hanging a cup off your saddle bag is somehow going to help you avoid bear encounters is ludicrous. That cup, flopping around against a soft-sided bag, isn't making anywhere near enough noise to alert a bear at a sufficient distance to avoid an aggressive, surprised encounter. Even a bear bell better be seriously loud - if that bear isn't hearing your bell until you're 30-50ft. away from it, you are likely already ****ed. Sobering indeed....

Be "bear aware" when traveling in bear country (esp. when traveling quickly on a bike), particularly in limited-visibility situations. When you make noise, make sure it is noise that announces your presence from a healthy distance. And carry bear spray in a place where you can access it very quickly. But don't rely on a cup hanging off your saddlebag.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ivan67 said:


> I have never seen that before, but I know the type. Like the frame bag fashion for fatbikes a few years ago.
> 
> Currently what I have been seeing in Europe is not helmet. Before about 70% of the people on the road had them on then 99% of the people on the trails had them on.
> 
> ...


seems like that here in the States as well sometimes. The second most important piece of equip after your bike is your helmet in my opinion.

And I agree that anything hanging off the bike would be a super distracting thing for me. Possibly a wet pair of shoes, but most likely they would be on my feet drying out via pedaling

and to the OP: just ride and do what you like. Don't worry about fitting into a certain "style". If you want to hang a cup from your pack, do it. If you want to leave stuff in camp, do it. I personally would not leave stuff at a campsite, but I also feel like I would probably pack differently for a trip where I knew I wanted to trailblaze...meaning that if I knew I wasn't going to just be logging miles on the prescribed track from camp to camp, I would pack "lighter"...with the intention that the bike would need to be more nimble. I don't think I would change _what_ I am packing since I tend to go minimalist, but just the way the bags were on the bike.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

Couldn't resist ...
[/url]


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

connolm said:


> My campsite got robbed while I was out riding an "unladen" loop. I was at Nickerson State Park on Cape Cod in Massachusetts, USA last October. Sadly, it really shook me up.
> 
> Cape Cod is famous for its heroin epidemic. I think it was likely a homeless junkie. The thief stole all my food and kitchen stuff, all my toiletries, and all my beer. They left a tablet, tent, sleeping bag & clothing. I thought they could pawn the tablet for a "hit."
> 
> ...


A number of years ago I was at a music festival, I had a couple coolers and a bunch of stuff since the car was at the campsite. One afternoon I was late getting everything put away before G Love starting playing. They took the cooler of food and a couple of other things. Left me feeling pretty raw as one might expect, but also confused since they left the booze and some other stuff that I would have thought would be of use or worth money. The truth is that is was an opportunity snatch, probably grabbed as they walked through but didn't actually dig for anything. Thankfully I was young and was fine with the liquid diet, elephant ears and nachos from the food trucks.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Fleas said:


> My view of bikepacking, never having done it, is that I would ride to someplace, drop my gear, ride some singletrack, camp out, pack up, and ride home or to the next destination.
> 
> How many people do this?
> 
> ...


My "style" is to ride all day (or close to it) then camp for the night and ride all day again the next day camping at a different location.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ...
> and to the OP: just ride and do what you like. Don't worry about fitting into a certain "style". If you want to hang a cup from your pack, do it. If you want to leave stuff in camp, do it. I personally would not leave stuff at a campsite, but I also feel like I would probably pack differently for a trip where I knew I wanted to trailblaze...meaning that if I knew I wasn't going to just be logging miles on the prescribed track from camp to camp, I would pack "lighter"...with the intention that the bike would need to be more nimble. I don't think I would change _what_ I am packing since I tend to go minimalist, but just the way the bags were on the bike.


I am sorta getting the vibe that people don't typically leave their camp. So far in years and years of camping by car or motorcycle, I would arrive somewhere, pitch camp, then go do something - be it hiking or swimming or whatever - but I might be gone all day. I often won't even open the car for several days if the food is stowed right. There are so many places where you can't take a bike - but then there are so many places where you wouldn't leave a bike. :???:

-F


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

To me beauty of bikepacking is that you have all your gear with you and you can ride from place to place. Like backpacking the amount of gear you can carry is rather limited so will not have have luxury items. However by riding to your camp you get to places very remote and off the beaten path and if you want to spend an extra day exploring the local area you are probably fine leaving your gear. 

In the end however I don't know there is a "wrong way" to bikepack (other than to have wrong food/gear and never complete the ride). If want to ride 15 miles set-up a base camp and ride 2-3 more days so be it. If you want to ride from place to place for weeks on end following dirt and paved roads so be it with occasional motel room then so be it. 

We may each have a preference, but I can't say any style is wrong.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

I love this topic.
It is showing how much we love what we do. Regardless of style you can see that people are thrilled to bikepack! For many journey is important. Destination is not that critical. I like solitude but I like to roll into small diner and have bacon and eggs with my friend. Or fire up stove to make small dinner and share it.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

I like to park at an established campground BLM, state, fed park whatever and take off riding for a day or 2 overnight bikepacking from there. Leaving my other stuff behind I have never had a problem with theft ever, left stoves, fuel, water, coolers, no problemo. Valuables get locked in the Jeep.

The beer or scotch comes with me on the ride!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fleas said:


> I am sorta getting the vibe that people don't typically leave their camp. So far in years and years of camping by car or motorcycle, I would arrive somewhere, pitch camp, then go do something - be it hiking or swimming or whatever - but I might be gone all day. I often won't even open the car for several days if the food is stowed right. There are so many places where you can't take a bike - but then there are so many places where you wouldn't leave a bike. :???:
> 
> -F


for me, if i plan it right and am lucky, camp is also just as cool as riding.Like Zoran, I try to find a camp that allows me to have solitude. I like to set the tent up, hunker down, and usually read till i fall asleep...or if the sky is right, I will star gaze.

Camp is also "butt rest" time...time out of and off the saddle. I like to use the camp as something to strive to get to when the ride/hike gets tedious.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

leeboh said:


> Ever ride in bear country? The idea is to make a little noise as to not surprise the king of the food chain as you come around the corner. Same with a small bear bell on the handle bars. Seem to work when we had external frame packs going over the CO continental divide. Walking through some berry patches, came across a steaming pile of bear scat, mid july afternoon. Food for thought. And sobering.


Was thinking along those lines too. 
Maybe some riders do the hanging cup for fashion purposes thinking it looks cool but it doesn't defy logic in my mind that one could easily use that item instead of having a dedicated specially-purposed added cowbell. Utility and simplicity while bike packing seems logical if not necessary. 
If others have seen these cups bouncing silently on soft luggage, certainly that's not the best example if the intended purpose.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

The hanging cup is a sierra club groupie thing from the sixties. It means you are available for whatever...


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

bsieb said:


> The hanging cup is a sierra club groupie thing from the sixties. It means you are available for whatever...


Handy to know. 
Beware of the loose 70 year-olds available for whatever... hehe


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> Basically _all_ of my riding is in bear country, and a fair bit of it in grizzly country (I live just outside Yellowstone/Grand Teton National Parks). I was also a full-time expedition instructor for over a decade, much of it in coastal Alaska. I'm thoroughly familiar with proper protocols and best practices in serious bear country.
> 
> With that out of the way, the notion that hanging a cup off your saddle bag is somehow going to help you avoid bear encounters is ludicrous. That cup, flopping around against a soft-sided bag, isn't making anywhere near enough noise to alert a bear at a sufficient distance to avoid an aggressive, surprised encounter. Even a bear bell better be seriously loud - if that bear isn't hearing your bell until you're 30-50ft. away from it, you are likely already ****ed. Sobering indeed....
> 
> Be "bear aware" when traveling in bear country (esp. when traveling quickly on a bike), particularly in limited-visibility situations. When you make noise, make sure it is noise that announces your presence from a healthy distance. And carry bear spray in a place where you can access it very quickly. But don't rely on a cup hanging off your saddlebag.


 Old guy here, the cup would bang on the external frame pack. 10 people, all making a light racket of dinging and clanging, seemed to work.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

leeboh said:


> Old guy here, the cup would bang on the external frame pack. 10 people, all making a light racket of dinging and clanging, seemed to work.


Sure. 10 metal cups banging on ten external aluminum frame packs, while 10 people are also chatting, walking @ 3 miles an hour, etc. is a bit of a different scenario than described above. Then again, there are no documented bear attacks on groups of 10 people that I'm aware of.

You move much faster through the woods on a bike, making surprise close-range encounters a lot more likely. And a metal cup isn't making much of a sound against a soft-sided seatbag.

But hey, if that's what someone wants to rely as a method that they think will be effective while riding a bike through bear country, go for it. The gene pool will likely thank them.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> Sure. 10 metal cups banging on ten external aluminum frame packs, while 10 people are also chatting, walking @ 3 miles an hour, etc. is a bit of a different scenario than described above. Then again, there are no documented bear attacks on groups of 10 people that I'm aware of.
> 
> You move much faster through the woods on a bike, making surprise close-range encounters a lot more likely. And a metal cup isn't making much of a sound against a soft-sided seatbag.
> 
> But hey, if that's what someone wants to rely as a method that they think will be effective while riding a bike through bear country, go for it. The gene pool will likely thank them.


 So what is your technique? Riding faster and say 1-4 people?


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

I just follow Crust bikes when looking for inspiration in terms of backpacking style...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

leeboh said:


> So what is your technique? Riding faster and say 1-4 people?


See my post above. When I'm riding through limited visibility situations, I make noise. _Loud_ noise - sing bad 80's hair metal songs, whatever. Also try to not to ride alone, especially on local trails where I know bears tend to hang. I carry bear spray, and a I keep it in a place where I can grab it very quickly if needed.



jmctav23 said:


> I just follow Crust bikes when looking for inspiration in terms of backpacking style...


Haha....


----------

